# كلمات اعجميه اصلها عربي



## علي حسين (1 سبتمبر 2010)

المصدر من ملتقى اهل الحديث​هذه بعض الكلمات الانجليزية اصلها عربي 


Zero كلمه صفر مأخوذه من الفرنسيه( zero ) تكتب نفس الانجليزيه ولكن نطقها يختلف...وهي اصلا ً مأخوذة من اللاتينيه (zephirum) عن العربيه طبعا ً (صفر) والتي تعني فارغ.

- Safariالرحله وخاصه رحلات القنص , مأخوذة من الكلمه العربيه (سفري) نسبه الى سفر.

Racketمضرب التنس، مأخوذة من الفرنسيه (raquette) والتي تنطق (راكيه) المأخوذة من العربيه ( راحه) نسبه الى راحة اليد.

- Orangeمأخوذة عن الفرنسيه (orange) المأخوذة اصلا ً من الفارسيه (naranga) المأخوذة من الكلمه العربيه (نارنج) بمعنى شجرة البرتقال.

Magazineمعناها اما مجله او مخزن للذخيره او البضائع , وهي اصلا ً من الكلمه عربيه(مخزن).

-Lemonمأخوذة عن اللاتينيه (lymon) عن العربيه (ليمون).

- Amberالكهرمان، مأخوذة من الانجليزيه(ambra) المأخوذة من اللاتينيه والتي اصلها عربي..(عنبر)


Guess = خمن، وأصلها من الفعل (جسّ) العربي
House = مأخوذة من كلمة (الحوش) العربية وقد دخلت لغتهم في سنة 1715م
Castle = القصر، وينطقها الفرنسيون مع أل التعريف فيقولون Alcazar


Jar = من الجرة بالعربية، والفرنسوين يقولون Jarre
Down= أسفل، مأخوذة من الكلمة العربية (دون)

Cut = قطع واللفظ واضح الصلة مع التحريف بما يناسب الإنجليزية

Canon = من القانون العربية

Candel = الشمعة.. من القنديل العربية

Tail = من كلمة ذيل العربية

Guide = دليل.... من كلمة القائد العربية

Cotton = واضحة جدا أنها (قطن)


صك ... Cheque
القهوه ... Coffe
قرمزي ... Crimson
الأكسير ...Elixir
ترجمان ... Dragoman
زرافه ... Giraff
غزال ... Gazelle
ياسمين ... Jasmine
مسخره ... Maquerade 
مسك ... Musk
موميا ... Mummy
صندل (خشب) ... Sardal 
زعفران ... Saffron
سمسم ... Sesam
شاش ... ٍSash
سكر ... Sugar
طلسم ... Talisman
شروب ... Surp
طنبور ... Tambourine 
تمر هندي ... Tamarind
طاس ... Tass
تعريفه ... Tariff
قميص ... Camise
عطار ... Attar
ليفه ... Loofa


bouquet = باقة

cable = حبل

cave = كهف

earth = أرض

down = دون ( أسفل - دونه بدرجه )

castle = قصر

cup = كوب

guide = قائد وأيضا المرشد والمرشد

syrup = شراب

mirror = مرآة 

tall = طول

tariff = تعريف

thick = كث ( غليض - ثخين - سميك )

waist = وسط 

wail = عويل

merry = مرح 

paradise = فردوس

tail = ذيل

jail = غل ( حبس - قيد )

kill = قتل

house = حوش ( البيت )

lick = لعق

germ = جرثوم


defence = دفاع

allowance = علاوة

master = مسيطر

negotiate = ناقش

nation = ناس 

wise = واعظ


able . capable = قابل قابلية


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/كلمات_إنجليزية_من_أصل_عربي


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._Arabic_origin


كلمات فرنسية اصلها عربيhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._Arabic_origin


كلمات اسبانية اصلها عربي



http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مفردات_...للغة_الاسبانية


كلمات برتغالية اصلها عربي

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._Arabic_origin


----------



## ابن سينا (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفضل علي العزام أهلاً وسهلاً بك في منتدى التعريب...وبارك الله بك على جهدك هذا المتميز.


----------



## علي حسين (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ الفضل علي العزام أهلاً وسهلاً بك في منتدى التعريب...وبارك الله بك على جهدك هذا المتميز.


مشرفنا المهذب ابن سينا .. وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
هذه لغتنا التي يجب ان نعتز بها ونتعلمها ونعلمها وهذا من واجب الجميع.
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الطيب العطر..


----------



## mysteryman (7 سبتمبر 2010)

لغتنا فخرنا

حتى الله كرمها بنزول القران بيها


----------



## مقبل (7 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علي حسين (29 سبتمبر 2010)

mohammed uae قال:


> *مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


 
 اشكرك على مرورك الطيب 
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

Алгебра بالروسي الجيبرا تعني الجبر


----------



## تولين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## atifkhmes (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صالح2012 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## علي حسين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

م. مكسيم العواد قال:


> Алгебра بالروسي الجيبرا تعني الجبر


 اشكرك على المرور الطيب واضافتك الرائعه


----------



## علي حسين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

دلع تولين قال:


> *مشكور وبارك الله فيك*


وبك بار ك الله .


----------



## علي حسين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thx 2 much my friend


 حياك الله الاخ حسن


----------



## علي حسين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

atifkhmes قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 حياك الله اخونا


----------



## علي حسين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد صالح2012 قال:


> تسلم ايدك


 حياك الله اخ محمد صالح


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي حسين (9 أكتوبر 2010)

دعاء نعيم قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا


 جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الطيب


----------



## العربي ناصر (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن لي تعقيب
 Orangeمأخوذة عن الفرنسيه (orange) المأخوذة اصلا ً من الفارسيه (naranga) المأخوذة من الكلمه العربيه (نارنج) بمعنى شجرة البرتقال.

النارنج ليس البرتقال انما يشبه البرتقال ولزره رائحة جميلة قوية جدا ويصنع منها زيت النارنج ومن ثمرها يصنع مربيات من قشوره بالضبط ويستعمل كمنكه للطعام والحلويات ولبه يضاف الى العصائر ولكن لايستعمل لوحده
وله طعم خفيف من المرارة


----------

